# Ladies night



## Vbushnell (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## 1966fastbacks (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow


----------



## stoney (Sep 16, 2018)

Beauties


----------



## Vbushnell (Sep 16, 2018)

Thank you
The fairlady is a 1965 custom rebuild.  Taking different features used on the fairlady line and combining on one bike.  
The painted fenders and wheels from the 64 model and floral seat from 70 model and repainted.  I have nice wicker basket and still need to hook up the Cadette speedometer.  
The 1967 Slik Chik was built with similar idea but has OG paint and all chrome is Original.  A deep tufted sliver glow seat was was added along with NOS whitewalls.  All ladies like accessories so this one has OG japan checkered flag mirror and Schwinn approved speedometer that I need to hookup


----------



## Vbushnell (Sep 16, 2018)




----------

